# Briggs and Stratton



## ClaytonCrum108 (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anybody know of a website that sells carburetor kits for older Briggs and Stratton 8 horse engines? I've looked on eBay and local lawn mower stores.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome !
Try this site:
www.partstree.com


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Go on Sears parts direct


----------



## DBJR73 (Jan 23, 2013)

ClaytonCrum108 said:


> Does anybody know of a website that sells carburetor kits for older Briggs and Stratton 8 horse engines? I've looked on eBay and local lawn mower stores.


part number Briggs & Stratton Nos. 299852 & 394698. 

they're all over Ebay


----------

